# Amplificador Luxman (300W 4Ω)



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2012)

Esta información me la (Sustraje) de otro foro que frecuento, el proyecto está muy bien documentado y las características son muy buenas.

_*Enjoy it OJO al piojo con los transistores de salida*_



​


----------



## 0002 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bueno el aporte como siempre , se agradece .

Saludos.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 15, 2012)

Luxman es una marca Hi-End,segun tengo entendido ...Es realizable este proyecto Fogonazo???Aqui en Argentina se conseguiran estos Tr??'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Se puede PROBAR con 4 díodos 1N4007 en lugar de U38 , U48 , U58 y U68 , puestos en contacto con el disipador  ¿no? , o ver de inventarle un multiplicador Vbe


----------



## Quercus (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte fogonazo, como siempre cuanto mejor es... peor se encuentran los componentes.
Aqui se consigue todo, salvo los de salida, que se podrian pedir a la delegacion de mouser en España y no son muy caros 8,25€ la pareja con IVA comprandolos de a unidad. 
He estado mirando y tiene doble alimentacion pero no he visto los voltajes, la principal andara por los 60/65V la otra?
Saludos


----------

